# Enabling TcpAckFrequency and/or TcpNoDelay in the registry.



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 6, 2009)

These dwords can be added in the registry by doing the following:

Registry Key
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces

Find the correct interface for your active network connection IE the correct {1231-23sd-fsdf-...}. A good way to do this is to look at the IP Addresses listed until you find the correct interface.

Under that key add the following values
TcpAckFrequency=1 (DWORD32)
TCPNoDelay=1 (DWORD32) 

This trick from what I've read so far seem to work best for games that use TCP specifically (you can google to see if the protocals used for that game are TCP specific).  But for the most part MMORPG type of games, etc which are used to send small packets, etc. So, if a game uses UDP like COD:WAW, COD4, etc then it's not worth making this change?


----------

